# what case??



## _jM (Oct 12, 2008)

OK guys .. im bout to purchase an ass load of hardware for my new build. 

The problem is that i cant make up my mind on what case to use. So I'll let you guys choose for me! I have 2 choices to pick from and here they are:

SilverStone: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=24494:b376a723a8c986d139c787bd8094c2c7

CoolerMaster:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=125&products_id=24173

If you guys are wondering why my links are to performance pcs.com its because i buy all my cases from them .. they are really great, for an extra 20$ or so they will fully sleve all the wires for you.(im lazy these days) lol And they are based out of Florida where im at and the shipping is lowww =]


The hardware Im buying is: MOBO: ASUS Maximus II Formula CPU: INTEL E8500  RAM: Corsair Dominator DDR2 1066 (8gigs) VIDEO: ATI RADEON HD 4870x2  HDD: Western Digital VelociRaptor 150gb (will buy 2 for raid. can only afford 1 atm) Cooling : ASUS Silent Knight AL ( the black one .. not copper) PSU: ULTRA X3 1000 watt modular psu

After all is said and done i will be moving the rig over to water-cooling. Im just going air to keep the cost down till i can buy a second VelociRaptor and the WC hardware at a later date. When i get the products in I will be posting a work log. =]


----------



## _jM (Oct 12, 2008)

oh and i will be installing one of these: 











http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ucts_id=1408:4321c706b8489989095bb5150e7b2a3b


----------



## Altered (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't have one (probably never will  ) but I like the looks of the Silverstone FT01 Fortress if the inside was blacked out. As far as functionality and how well they are built etc etc well as I said I never had one to play with.


----------



## _jM (Oct 12, 2008)

Altered said:


> I don't have one (probably never will  ) but I like the looks of the Silverstone FT01 Fortress if the inside was blacked out. As far as functionality and how well they are built etc etc well as I said I never had one to play with.




The Silverstone has an all black inertior. =] check the link


----------



## Altered (Oct 12, 2008)

_jM said:


> The Silverstone has an all black inertior. =] check the link


Hmm I did it was a ad don't remember the site but it wasn't the FT01B-W that I saw. I saw a black version and looked at I think 19 pics it has silver(aluminum) color behind the mobo, and a few other places. That one you have there is just the way I would like one. Yup just by pics its nice.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 12, 2008)

Coolermaster Stacker 832 or silverstone TJ07


----------



## exo17 (Oct 12, 2008)

+1 on the 832 or TJ07.. great cases


----------



## _jM (Oct 12, 2008)

i understand the TJ07 is a great case but its out of my price range. If i was going with a stacker it would be the one pictured above. Thanx for all the feed back. =]

Plus im going for somthing with an all black interior.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll say the Coolermaster... Also Newegg has it for $219... i see your in ocala so you probably will be going to them so you can pick it up right?


----------



## _jM (Oct 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll say the Coolermaster... Also Newegg has it for $219... i see your in ocala so you probably will be going to them so you can pick it up right?



No i wont go to pick it up cause i will be buying from performace pcs cause i can get ALL the wires sleeved for an extra 20$, and they are here in FL.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 12, 2008)

_jM said:


> No i wont go to pick it up cause i will be buying from performace pcs cause i can get ALL the wires sleeved for an extra 20$, and they are here in FL.



That's what I ment. Your going there since you live by them. I got Compusa... I'd trade ya! lol


----------



## MKmods (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont like PSs on the bottom (wastes a perfectly good exhaust fan) but of the 2 choices you picked
I vote Silverstone here, its like comparing a Cadillac (CM) to a Bentley (Silverstone)


----------



## dieselcat18 (Oct 12, 2008)

Both nice cases...Mid-Tower vs a Full-Tower...so I don't know if size is a determining factor for you.....I agree about the PS being located on the bottom, I would rather see it on top, but there are many who don't have any issue with that.
If I had to choose one based on the photos and specs, it would be the Silverstone. It just oozes quality...would like to see that case in a full size tower.....very nice !.....

**+
*


----------



## _jM (Oct 13, 2008)

dieselcat18 said:


> Both nice cases...Mid-Tower vs a Full-Tower...so I don't know if size is a determining factor for you.....I agree about the PS being located on the bottom, I would rather see it on top, but there are many who don't have any issue with that.
> If I had to choose one based on the photos and specs, it would be the Silverstone. It just oozes quality...would like to see that case in a full size tower.....very nice !.....
> 
> **+
> *



You are rite.. the SilverStone seems to be a better case as far as quality goes.As for size.. it doesnt matter.. I dont use more than 2 HDDs and 1 DVD burner , nor will i go SLI or Xfire. So i think ill go with the Silverstone case. If I go water-cooling ill use an external rad.. or mod the top-panel.

Thanks for your feed back, much appreciated! =]


----------



## _jM (Oct 13, 2008)

Ive made my mind.. Silverstone wins!  Rig total cost= 2200$ usd

Now for the hard part.. convincing the wife that i need to buy this  BEFORE Xmas.. lol


----------



## dieselcat18 (Oct 13, 2008)

_jM said:


> Ive made my mind.. Silverstone wins!  Rig total cost= 2200$ usd
> 
> Now for the hard part.. convincing the wife that i need to buy this  BEFORE Xmas.. lol



LOL.....I understand your delima.......

**+
*


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2008)

_jM said:


> Ive made my mind.. Silverstone wins!  Rig total cost= 2200$ usd
> 
> Now for the hard part.. convincing the wife that i need to buy this  BEFORE Xmas.. lol



Just tell your wife, that it will be good to have so you can make those GREAT home made video's for the holidays!


----------



## _jM (Oct 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Just tell your wife, that it will be good to have so you can make those GREAT home made video's for the holidays!




Its funny you said that. I've went that route and it didnt work.. at all. lol  But some asshole rear-ended the  wife today while I was at work. I got home and looked at the van and there is nothing wrong with the rear bumper. So I asked her how it happend.. ect  and asked about the other person involved. She told me that the 20 yr old kid that hit her in the drive-thru at Taco Bell had no insurance nor a licences. So she pulls out this check in her purse for 1500$ The kid was soo afraid of going to jail that he wrote her a check to cover any damages. Turns out.. we are just going to pocket the cash. He even called and reminded us not to report the accident and that he would give us more cash  as needed. LOL Hell if i was an asshole I would get him for the cost of my new build  plus the second hdd and watercooling parts.. LOLS 
  And there is NOTHING wrong with my bumper. So it looks as if I just might be able to buy this before xmas anyways ..


----------



## DOM (Oct 14, 2008)

have you cashed it yet to make sure its real and his LOL


----------



## Altered (Oct 15, 2008)

No kidding. I hope she got his ID DL or something. I know of a guy that was writing checks that were not his. They were my dads.  He bought a whole set of new tires for his 18wheeler and some other stuff before the law tracked him down. Turns out my 1/2 brother stole a whole book and was handing them out for favors.


----------



## _jM (Oct 15, 2008)

We got all his ID and a witness to the accident. And we followed him to the bank so they could print out a personal check for him to use , because he didnt have his book with him. So the bank knows whats going on too. He giving us part of his scholarship money he just got from FSU. Kid has a 25,000$ check in the bank that goes through tonite @ 12am. So he dated the check for friday just in case something happens . So the money will be there, we actually found some luck this year! But once we found out it was his scholarship money i felt kinda bad.. but oh well


----------



## dieselcat18 (Oct 15, 2008)

_jM said:


> We got all his ID and a witness to the accident. And we followed him to the bank so they could print out a personal check for him to use , because he didnt have his book with him. So the bank knows whats going on too. He giving us part of his scholarship money he just got from FSU. Kid has a 25,000$ check in the bank that goes through tonite @ 12am. So he dated the check for friday just in case something happens . So the money will be there, we actually found some luck this year! But once we found out it was his scholarship money i felt kinda bad.. but oh well



I really don't understand, if there was no damage to your van why you would take any money from this person....I think most would look at it as, no harm, no foul....IMO you should have just let the incident go.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 15, 2008)

_jM said:


> We got all his ID and a witness to the accident. And we followed him to the bank so they could print out a personal check for him to use , because he didnt have his book with him. So the bank knows whats going on too. He giving us part of his scholarship money he just got from FSU. Kid has a 25,000$ check in the bank that goes through tonite @ 12am. So he dated the check for friday just in case something happens . So the money will be there, we actually found some luck this year! But once we found out it was his scholarship money i felt kinda bad.. but oh well





I'm glad to hear that your wife is good. That's the thing that matters... It's bad that it had to happen the way it did.. I remember backing out of a parking spot one day, and i put my car into drive, and as I did... boom... A girl at my school hit me... But, like you, she had wealthy parents so it was money in the hand... She tried to say sorry the next day... But.... Blonde.. Lol
Well... looks like the system will be up soon! Can't wait my man.


----------



## _jM (Oct 15, 2008)

dieselcat18 said:


> I really don't understand, if there was no damage to your van why you would take any money from this person....I think most would look at it as, no harm, no foul....IMO you should have just let the incident go.



When i mean no damage.. he made a dent in my bumper but it isn't noticeable. The kid gave my wife the check to basically keep his ass out jail. And keep her from reporting  it. She told me she didn't care .. but the kid insisted. What would you do? If he wants to basically give me free cash, then im taken it!


----------



## DOM (Oct 15, 2008)

_jM said:


> When i mean no damage.. he made a dent in my bumper but it isn't noticeable. The kid gave my wife the check to basically keep his ass out jail. And keep her from reporting  it. She told me she didn't care .. but the kid insisted. What would you do?



take all 25k  I need it


----------



## _jM (Oct 15, 2008)

OK here's an update to the original topic. The Silverstone case is awesome in person but I don't like the size of the case and if I go water-cooling I would much rather  have a case that can hold everything inside the case. But the case is f'n great build quality.. so far its the best built mid -tower I've seen in a good minute. But I will go with the Stacker 830 for the size and the fact i can put a dual 120mm rad in the 5.25 cages. =]


----------



## DOM (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163067

can fit a 360 rad


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 15, 2008)

Whats this new build consist of?


----------



## _jM (Oct 16, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Whats this new build consist of?




The hardware Im buying is: MOBO: ASUS Maximus II Formula CPU: INTEL E8500 RAM: Corsair Dominator DDR2 1066 (8gigs) VIDEO: ATI RADEON HD 4870x2 HDD: Western Digital VelociRaptor 150gb (will buy 2 for raid. can only afford 1 atm) Cooling : ASUS Silent Knight AL ( the black one .. not copper) PSU: ULTRA X3 1000 watt modular psu 

 Along with the case in the pic on the 1st page of this tread. And all the water-cooling parts after i can afford it, I will be going air-cooling for the moment untill i get the extra cash for the second VelociRaptor and the WC parts.


..... cant wait!.. 

P.S-Crash my step-son  love's your avatar. =]


----------



## _jM (Oct 16, 2008)

DOM said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163067
> 
> can fit a 360 rad




Yea ... I originally wanted that case but its out of my price range at the moment. I could get it and get a 7,200rpm HDD but I want to spend the majority of my initial build on the hardware first. I can always get the case at a later date. =] 

 Plus.. I heard that Silverstone might be re-making that case in an all black interior version. I figure if it's true.. I can hold off till then because that will make the TJ07 even more badass than it is!


----------



## DOM (Oct 16, 2008)

VelociRaptor waste of money imo i rather have more space cuz ther not that much faster then 7200 hds


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 16, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119150
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138


----------



## _jM (Oct 16, 2008)

DOM said:


> VelociRaptor waste of money imo i rather have more space cuz ther not that much faster then 7200 hds




I have the WD black 1TB already .. so i have enough space. =]  Im just going to ditch the 160 i have and use the 2 VR's in a raid 0 cfg for the OS Programs and games only.If I was to use all of the drives i have currently i would have a lil over 1.75 TB


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 16, 2008)

_jM said:


> The hardware Im buying is: MOBO: ASUS Maximus II Formula CPU: INTEL E8500 RAM: Corsair Dominator DDR2 1066 (8gigs) VIDEO: ATI RADEON HD 4870x2 HDD: Western Digital VelociRaptor 150gb (will buy 2 for raid. can only afford 1 atm) Cooling : ASUS Silent Knight AL ( the black one .. not copper) PSU: ULTRA X3 1000 watt modular psu
> 
> Along with the case in the pic on the 1st page of this tread. And all the water-cooling parts after i can afford it, I will be going air-cooling for the moment untill i get the extra cash for the second VelociRaptor and the WC parts.
> 
> ...



Thats going to be one kick ass computer man. 

Glad he likes it. Only wish I could take credit for coming up with the deformed spider-man!


----------



## _jM (Oct 16, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119150
> or
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138




You know peet.. the Cosmos S case is my next choice  as far as water-cooling goes. But I really want somthing with an all black interior already cause im lazy and dont want to paint this case.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 16, 2008)

_jM said:


> You know peet.. the Cosmos S case is my next choice  as far as water-cooling goes. But I really want somthing with an all black interior already cause im lazy and dont want to paint this case.



no problem, I just figured if you liked the stacker but needed a bit more room, that may have been a route to take. No probs on being lazy


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 16, 2008)

Antec 1200?


----------



## _jM (Oct 16, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Antec 1200?



The antec 1200 is a nice case  but i think if i got one of those i would use it for air-cooling. My cousin has one and it sounds like a wind tunnel .. but for an all air-cooled case its a nice one =] Plus i never was a fan of the side window and how the top exhaust is. #1 the fan is flimsy and i just know (with kids) some kind of little toy will get poked in there or some milk? lol the top is just  too open for me.. if you know what i mean


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 16, 2008)

_jM said:


> The antec 1200 is a nice case  but i think if i got one of those i would use it for air-cooling. My cousin has one and it sounds like a wind tunnel .. but for an all air-cooled case its a nice one =] Plus i never was a fan of the side window and how the top exhaust is. #1 the fan is flimsy and i just know (with kids) some kind of little toy will get poked in there or some milk? lol the top is just  too open for me.. if you know what i mean


It only sound like a wind tunnel if all the fans are on high. 
Every fan I have on right now is on LOW and my CPU is still 25*C idle at 3.8GHz.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Oct 16, 2008)

_jM said:


> When i mean no damage.. he made a dent in my bumper but it isn't noticeable. The kid gave my wife the check to basically keep his ass out jail. And keep her from reporting  it. She told me she didn't care .. but the kid insisted. What would you do? If he wants to basically give me free cash, then im taken it!



I'm sorry, but I have to disagree with you....can't tell you what to do, But I feel what you did was take advantage of someone when there wasn't a need to.......and lets be clear, I'm not trying to make an argument of this with you...and I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## _jM (Oct 16, 2008)

dieselcat18 said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to disagree with you....can't tell you what to do, But I feel what you did was take advantage of someone when there wasn't a need to.......and lets be clear, I'm not trying to make an argument of this with you...and I'll just leave it at that.



k


----------

